# A Nice Compliment!



## kelleycooks (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay! So after the bad experience I've already written about, it was nice to end this week on a positive note.

I cook well but I readily bow to my husband's expertise. He is amazing. My strength is in marketing and I love that portion of the business passionately.

Yesterday was the first weekend I've had off in several weeks; at first, I was kind of at a loss... not sure what to do with my time so I stopped in to hang around at our sandwich shop (we've partnered up with a local coffee house) and relax for a while. 

My husband runs the shop while I work at my corporate day job that I haven't been able to quit just yet. He makes great sandwiches but the display case is pretty boring. Some people just don't get the power of visual marketing  

So, as I was sitting at my table, looking at the display case, I got an idea for some visuals. I then ran to the store, bought a table cloth, some baskets, crackers, bread sticks, jars of gourmet goodes, veggies & such and came back to create a display. I had a lot of fun layering the products - very therapeutic after the week I've had! - and, when I was done, I thought, "Hey, that looks cool!"

Fast forward to midnight last night: our phone rings. We're like, "what the--?? Who's calling us at this hour??" It was the coffeehouse owner calling to say, "Look, I'm sorry I'm calling so late but, holy sh--, that display case looks AMAZING! I walked in, looked at it... and now I'm hungry!" and so on. It felt good. Really good.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Good for you!!! Sounds pretty too. New week coming up.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Way to go and way to look positively toward the future!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

It's things like that that make it all worth while! Good atcha


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

definitly awsome.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Gotta love them midnight phone calls..... <shudder!>
You got a goodie! Well done  Give yourself a big pat on the back


----------

